# Mens FO



## michael732 (Mar 24, 2021)

I was hoping someone had a good recommendation for a masculine FO. I plan to make a "mechanics soap". This will have a pumice for cleansing. I typically buy from Bramble Berry but I'm not stuck on them for a good FO.

Thank you for the help.

Mike


----------



## amd (Mar 24, 2021)

I use Blood Orange in my mechanic's scrub and the guys like it. A pine scent would be good too.

I'm not sure I would use a cologne type fragrance for this type of soap - unless you intend for it to be a shower bar? In which case, rethink the pumice. A maker sent me a pumice bar for my husband and he hated the scrubby. He wanted lots of lather to get clean, not for exfoliating.


----------



## Babyshoes (Mar 24, 2021)

Maybe consider something refreshing like lemon, tea tree or mint, assuming it's hand soap. If it's for body use, be cautious about the last 2, they can tingle or sting sensitive areas...


----------



## michael732 (Mar 24, 2021)

amd said:


> I use Blood Orange in my mechanic's scrub and the guys like it. A pine scent would be good too.
> 
> I'm not sure I would use a cologne type fragrance for this type of soap - unless you intend for it to be a shower bar? In which case, rethink the pumice. A maker sent me a pumice bar for my husband and he hated the scrubby. He wanted lots of lather to get clean, not for exfoliating.


Thank you. Its funny because I use a shower bar with pumice everyday and never think that lather helps clean.  Its just my opinion. But taken to heart. I have seen other talk of blood orange.  Thanks.



Babyshoes said:


> Maybe consider something refreshing like lemon, tea tree or mint, assuming it's hand soap. If it's for body use, be cautious about the last 2, they can tingle or sting sensitive areas...


Tingle is sensitive areas? That could be a winner. Lol, I get what you're saying. Lemon might be a good idea.


----------



## AliOop (Mar 25, 2021)

I recently tried - and loved- Oakmoss and Sandalwood from Crafter's Choice (WSP). Nice masculine scent without smelling too musky or lounge-lizardly.


----------



## lsg (Mar 25, 2021)

Crafters Choice Cashmere Woods.  It does discolor; but if you are using coffee in your mechanics soap, it won't matter.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Mar 25, 2021)

Birchwood Oud from Brambleberry is popular with the friends and family I share soap with.


----------



## The_Phoenix (Mar 26, 2021)

BB’s Tobacco and Bay Leaf is wonderful. Has great staying power in soap and I can smell it on my hubby for a good hour after he showers.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Mar 26, 2021)

Cypress and Bayberry from Candle Science is one my favourite scents for men.
Lemongrass and spearmint EO blend is also nice.


----------



## Professor Bernardo (Mar 26, 2021)

I highly recommend "CEDAR & SANDALWOOD" from Paris Fragrances website.


----------



## SoapSisters (Mar 26, 2021)

If you're open to EOs, I'd recommend eucalyptus citriodora (also called eucalyptus lemon). You get a very fresh scent and a lemon that sticks - all in one! I blend it with spearmint EO to sweeten it up a bit. I use only a tiny bit (2% eucalypus citriodora + 1% spearmint) for a good, strong scent.


----------



## Tara_H (Mar 26, 2021)

SoapSisters said:


> If you're open to EOs, I'd recommend eucalyptus citriodora (also called eucalyptus lemon). You get a very fresh scent and a lemon that sticks - all in one! I blend it with spearmint EO to sweeten it up a bit. I use only a tiny bit (2% eucalypus citriodora + 1% spearmint) for a good, strong scent.


That sounds interesting! Is it also traditionally eucalyptus scented?


----------



## AliOop (Mar 26, 2021)

SoapSisters said:


> If you're open to EOs, I'd recommend eucalyptus citriodora (also called eucalyptus lemon). You get a very fresh scent and a lemon that sticks - all in one! I blend it with spearmint EO to sweeten it up a bit. I use only a tiny bit (2% eucalypus citriodora + 1% spearmint) for a good, strong scent.


I love lemon eucalyptus! It is very lemony and does stick better than straight lemon EO.


----------



## SoapSisters (Mar 27, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> That sounds interesting! Is it also traditionally eucalyptus scented?


To my nose, it doesn't have the traditional eucalyptus scent. It's more similar to citonella. Very lemony, as @AliOop said.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Mar 27, 2021)

SoapSisters said:


> To my nose, it doesn't have the traditional eucalyptus scent. It's more similar to citonella. Very lemony, as @AliOop said.


I just looked it up and I can get it from my local supplier - very good price!  I'm not a fan of eucalyptus usually but this sounds quite yummy.


----------



## SoapSisters (Mar 27, 2021)

KiwiMoose said:


> I just looked it up and I can get it from my local supplier - very good price!  I'm not a fan of eucalyptus usually but this sounds quite yummy.


Yes! And a little goes a long way! It's a bit sharp, which is why I sweeten it with spearmint. You seem like a master blender, so if you decide to sweeten it, I'd be interested to know what you came up with.


----------



## Ford (Mar 27, 2021)

Any mention balsam cedar? Have used it in mechanic soap before.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Mar 27, 2021)

SoapSisters said:


> You seem like a master blender, so if you decide to sweeten it, I'd be interested to know what you came up with.


Lol - more like a 'throw it all together and see what eventuates' blender with a touch of 'gee that was lucky, it smells really nice'.


----------



## RevolutionSoap (Mar 27, 2021)

Crafter
					

An enticing blend of valencia orange, cinnamon leaf and madagascar clove.<br><br>This oil contains 100% of essential oils and resins.




					www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com
				




That's what I use. I made some for my nephew who's a mechanic for Tesla and his shop really enjoyed it. I also put some activated charcoal in it which made it look really cool.


----------



## AliOop (Mar 27, 2021)

KiwiMoose said:


> I just looked it up and I can get it from my local supplier - very good price!  I'm not a fan of eucalyptus usually but this sounds quite yummy.


Same here! I almost never use straight eucalyptus but love the lemon-eucalyptus EO.


----------



## AAShillito (Apr 10, 2021)

Somali Soul from Nurture looks interesting for  men/unisex


----------



## Funmi (Apr 11, 2021)

I do a mix of equal parts tobbaco, vanilla and leather.

Reminds me of a rich guy with a cigar in hand and babe next to him in his new car.


----------

